# Pros/cons of medicated fet



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi there
Looking at using our 3 frosties for FET later this year. Have my initial appointment in March.

For our ivf we did long cycle and got a lovely son. My body has returned to normal and have 30-31 day cycles. Is it purely for lining that you do medicated cycles? How do you decide? ? I can't find what I need on the q&a bit. It's likely to be our only shot at FET so want to do the most to maximise chances.


----------



## Poppy07 (Jan 3, 2016)

I've just undergone a medicated FET, long protocol after successful ICSI 5 years ago. I am ovulating regularly so there was no medical reason to undergo this but as a medicated route worked before we felt we should trust the medicine again. We got a BFN and now have 2 Frosties left, I am now thinking of going on a non medicated cycle as it seems a lot less intrusive and the process a lot shorter. Medicated cycles are advised if you don't have regular cycles. I'm told by my clinic that if you start a non medicated cycle and it looks like you aren't going to ovulate they can convert you to a medicated cycle instead.


----------



## Caprily (Nov 23, 2014)

Hello
The main reason my clinic do medicated FET is to take full control of the cycle, rather than the unpredictability of a natural cycle, even if normal cycle is regular. For example, ladies might get the hormone surge at the weekend and the clinic doesn't do ET on FET at weekends so you could end up missing that month.
However, that's NHS so private may accommodate differently. 
Although my FET felt like it dragged, I did kind of like that I didn't have to attend many appointments so was able to plan work / keep my cycle to myself and DH. With a natural, I expect I would have been in and out to hospital a lot while they checked optimum time to transfer.
Best of luck to you x


----------



## danceintherain (Apr 16, 2013)

I've had two medicated and three natural FETs and had pregnancies (and unsuccessful cycles) with both. My uterine lining was actually better with the natural cycles. 

Medicated was more convenient - easy to plan timings, I could even choose my transfer date. Natural, for me, involved lots of blood tests so was difficult to plan time off work around those cycles. (Some people simply POAS to check ovulation, but that doesn't work for me as my LH runs naturally quite high). I still preferred the natural cycles though, and finally have a successful pregnancy from a natural FET. I felt the natural worked better for me, but don't really have any real evidence to support it - just 'felt' better,  more natural and easier move ahead with the next cycle after an unsuccessful transfer. Apparently the success rate is the same for either. Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

I was paying privately at an NHS hospital, they only did medicated cycles so they could time the transfers to suit them. I found them easy and much less intrusive than a full IVF cycle. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone..
I guess we weigh up the options... As medicated worked for us with ivf I'm erring to that option...my cycles are fairly regular but I don't think hormones were...no idea now xx


----------



## Carter4 (Feb 3, 2012)

Just to add.......I really wanted to do a natural fet, after a failed fresh (was keen to minimise the amount of drugs I was pumping into myself), however my clinic advocated the medicated fet due to better success rates. Admittedly there was only a 9% difference, but you grab the extra percentages wherever you can. I had two frozen medicated cycles, and both provided me with a bfp, although one of these was a biochemical. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks Carter. That's my thinking...anything that gives extra chance of working x


----------



## seasonticket (Feb 12, 2016)

I chose medicated because I am not convinced that I ovulate every month even though my cycles are more or less regular. 
Also, it sounds like there's a LOT of faffing: weeing on sticks to catch the LH surge, scans etc and I need a bit more predictability. I'm a teacher, so the fewer cover lessons my classes have, the better.


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks seasonticket.


----------

